# cant find much on this Somatrope 15iu any info please "pics inc"



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm hopefully getting some of this later on in the week, did a little research and found mixed reviews, just wondered if anyone has tried it recently.

Its Somatrope 15 iu by pharm chemical pics below.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

i wouldnt touch it mate.

number of reasons why,

1; the ppl who can get it around my way are useless individuals with no experience or knowledge about anything BBing, so if they can get it i'll be worried.

2; i wouldnt use anything were they cant actually spell the word Injection right on the label?

stay as far away from that stuff as possible. Garbage.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

lol i never noticed it was spelt wrong on the label, good observation...reps !!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> i wouldnt touch it mate.
> 
> number of reasons why,
> 
> ...


Its a good price from what i think is a reliable source, i was going to order 2 but i mint just order one and have at 4 iu a day to see if i get any sides for my piece of mind


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://safebuy-steroids.blogspot.com/2011/08/fake-somatrope-by-pharm-chemical.html ? Possibly fake


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

xpower said:


> http://safebuy-steroids.blogspot.com/2011/08/fake-somatrope-by-pharm-chemical.html ? Possibly fake


Yes i read that post when I was doing my research, is it they are all fake or just some though, I like the fact that you can get it in 15iu cos i should be able to tell if the stuff is good in that week, ive been on hgh alongside other things for about 6 months now already and getting good gains


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

worse stuff i have ever used....would not touch it with a barge pole


----------



## Jpeg3000 (Nov 20, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> worse stuff i have ever used....would not touch it with a barge pole


What would you say was the best hgh you have used? pharma and generic? I have now tried hygene hygetropins, Genetech from Greece, vexagen and now pfizer genotropin and i have never had any of the sides people talk about, tingling hands or CTS etc.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

side effects are only seen when you use to high amount for your body to handle they are not an indicator if a GH is real or not......i have been using GH for over 10yrs i currently use Goquick pens 6iu on training days and i get no side effects but i can see and feel them working, to many people focus on the side effects rather than the results.

as for your question

NutropinAQ

Orginal Hyge


----------

